# More Mid August Dragons (2011)



## TheFantasticG (Aug 20, 2011)

Some from today:

#1



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (2 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#2



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (3 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#3



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (4 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#4



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (10 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#5



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (12 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#6



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (13 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------

